# Bowtech vs. Diamond



## cfred70 (Oct 5, 2011)

Why would you buy Bowtech when you can buy a "darn" close version of the same bow for less money? I've shot the assassin and the destroyer, but have seen the fugitive and outlaw by Diamond that look just like them. I can't imagine they shoot "100 dollars" difference. Thoughts???


----------



## Brokenwing (Sep 27, 2008)

They are a price point series of bows. I also buy used bows because I find it hard to buy a $800 bow.


----------



## bowtechman88 (Feb 26, 2010)

I like binary cams over single cams, and they do shoot a little different


----------



## kylecurtis04 (Nov 30, 2010)

Diamond is a sister company of Bowtech. Bowtech bows are strictly binary cams and Diamond bows are strictly single cam bows. All it is is a label. Nothing more than that. Same great quality of bowtech and are some great bows in my opinion.


----------



## jeremy26 (Dec 20, 2010)

Ive shot all the bowtechs and all the diamonds and I beleive there is definately a $100 difference between them. I thought the the 3 diamonds were some of the worst drawing bows I have ever shot. I dont see why anyone would buy a Deadeye over a Destroyer just to save a $100. Everyone has there preferences though. I will take the overdrive binaries over a harsh single cam anyday though.


----------



## RECON RON (Sep 6, 2010)

I actually have an easier time pulling back the Deadeye than I do the Destroyer 350. Other than that the D350 is the better bow though but not by much, not enough for me to spend another $100. Diamond is the same great quality as Bowtech because guess what, it is the same as Bowtech only in a solo cam. That said, I'd rather own the Assassin over the Fugitive because of the draw on the Fugitive was just as harsh as the D350 but I own the Deadeye because the draw was a little better and because it is sexier. :tongue:


----------



## bowhntng4evr (Dec 18, 2009)

Bowtechs binary cam system in my opinion, is the best in the industry. Their Diamond bows are an awesome midrange bow. The Diamond Marquis is the smoothest bow I have ever owned. But, just like my Marquis, when I buy a Destroyer next season, it will be used. I can't see spending $900 on a bow. Besides, I only paid $375 for my Marquis with new HHA sight, Schaffer drop away, fuse stab, Scott release, and padded case.


----------



## Stokedcutlass (Feb 16, 2011)

It all depends on the bow and shooter preference. For me, I loved (and still do) the diamond Iceman FLX it did everything perfect imho maybe a lil slow but def not $100 worth of noticeable difference. That said, for me, I'd take the destroyer over the dead eye, I felt there was a very noticeable $100 difference. In fact, for me, id take the iceman flx over the dead eye. But it's all personal preference. Shoot em and take your pick on what ya feel.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

The cams are not the same. But the DIamonds are really nice.


----------



## Wil (Aug 13, 2009)

I like the draw cycle of certain bows more than others... Twin track binary style are a favorite of mine


----------



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

How could you say they are a darn close version,they are night and day different.Twin cam binary vs. single cam? Two "totaly" different types of system.


----------



## Wil (Aug 13, 2009)

I like the draw cycle of certain bows more than others... Twin track binary style are a favorite of mine


----------



## Ronintomcat (Nov 19, 2008)

Bowtech > Diamond.


----------



## rhythmz (Jan 10, 2010)

FYI, Diamond is a division of Bowtech and both are a subsidiary of Savage Arms. 

If you call Bowtech about a Bowtech bow, they will redirect you to your local dealer and cut the conversation at that whereas Diamond is sold at most big box stores where the after-sale is extremely minimal and calling Bowtech will likely get you results. WIth that said, I'll take the binary cams anyday over solo cam. I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE my Assassin but you have to go with what your wallet and heart tell you to get. I left PSE for Bowtech with a smile on my face!!!

Regardless, welcome to the Bowtech family!!!


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

If you want a department store bow get a diamond and go to bass pro and let one of the teenagers behind the counter set it up, I personally want a bow that is bought in a proshop.


----------



## rhythmz (Jan 10, 2010)

Padgett said:


> If you want a department store bow get a diamond and go to bass pro and let one of the teenagers behind the counter set it up, I personally want a bow that is bought in a proshop.


x2, if you are an experienced archer and can buy a bow without assistance...Diamond may be for you because the kids working at the big box stores selling them do not know archery like a pro shop does. Not to mention that many serious archers won't take you seriously if they see you shooting a Diamond at a 3D shoot. If you are simply hunting with it...who cares what others think when your goal is to fill the freezer.


----------



## Stokedcutlass (Feb 16, 2011)

rhythmz said:


> x2, if you are an experienced archer and can buy a bow without assistance...Diamond may be for you because the kids working at the big box stores selling them do not know archery like a pro shop does. Not to mention that many serious archers won't take you seriously if they see you shooting a Diamond at a 3D shoot. If you are simply hunting with it...who cares what others think when your goal is to fill the freezer.


That surprises me, if I take any Diamond bow to a 3D shoot, no one will take you seriously? Help me understand this-is it that theyre considered junk? waste of material? Joke? What is it about a Diamond that gets you counted out before ya even take your first shot? Is Ross considered the same? What other brands are looked upon in that same light? Martin? PSE? Etc do ya HAVE to have a Hoyt? I'm not being a smart @$$, just trying to understand...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhythmz (Jan 10, 2010)

Stokedcutlass said:


> That surprises me, if I take any Diamond bow to a 3D shoot, no one will take you seriously? Help me understand this-is it that theyre considered junk? waste of material? Joke? What is it about a Diamond that gets you counted out before ya even take your first shot? Is Ross considered the same? What other brands are looked upon in that same light? Martin? PSE? Etc do ya HAVE to have a Hoyt? I'm not being a smart @$$, just trying to understand...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I completely understand your question because I have had it as well. I personally think that if what you shoot is an 'X' driver, why should it matter. However, I have often found that the impression that alot of tourney shooters get some sort of "pro-shop-itis" disease because someone shows up to the line with a bow sold in stores that have ZERO knowledge of the sport. I have done a test where I showed up with a Hoyt and then a Bear and the reception I got with the Hoyt was much more favorable and inviting whereas the Bear somehow said that I was an "amateur" without any discriminating taste.

I guess the best analogy would be to show up to a cookout with PBR...shows no class or discriminating taste for nicer things I guess.....but I wholeheartedly agree with your mindset myself which is one of the reasons why I stopped shooting 3D.


----------



## RECON RON (Sep 6, 2010)

rhythmz said:


> I guess the best analogy would be to show up to a cookout with PBR...shows no class or discriminating taste for nicer things I guess.....but I wholeheartedly agree with your mindset myself which is one of the reasons why I stopped shooting 3D.


I think it's all in your mind.


----------



## kimberGR (Nov 26, 2009)

I do not reply much, but really I have 2 Diamond bows and if I needed to take them back to Gander Mountain because I am being anal about something like a peep redone or reserved. The bows have always been handled with care. After here all the good about the big 3 and the pro shop bs I had to get one. I did it was a Mathews z7 and I am happy with the bow ,but the pro shop did not handle my equipment the way the box store did. Needed to have a spacer replaced and the tech dropped his tools on idle wheel leaving me dented up. Than another tech was trying to show me how the web quiver worked and dropped that on my bow. All I got in return was oops. So give me the place that respects your equipment as much as you do. As far as junk they are not. I shot a fun match of spots five rounds of three shots and scored 8pts behind the winner. He use a very pretty Hoyt elite and I thought I needed one he told me to keep my Parker Trailblazer and with a practice would be scoring higher. Sorry just had to vent.


----------



## mo_down7 (Aug 26, 2008)

I have to laugh at this... I have worked at Bass Pro and currently work at Cabela's in the archery department and I can tell you... I know what the hell I'm doing! Also... I am looking into opening my own shop soon... And yes I will carry Bowtech and Diamond! I shoot a Black Ice and it's by far one of the best bows of all time... And I mean in the category with the Switchback XT and the Guardian!


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

mo_down7 said:


> I have to laugh at this... I have worked at Bass Pro and currently work at Cabela's in the archery department and I can tell you... I know what the hell I'm doing! Also... I am looking into opening my own shop soon... And yes I will carry Bowtech and Diamond! I shoot a Black Ice and it's by far one of the best bows of all time... And I mean in the category with the Switchback XT and the Guardian!


I am sure that there are good techs like yourself that work at some of the big box stores. But for every one good tech, there are 10 or more that never worked on a bow until they were hired. How is the customer to know if the tech is any count or not?


----------



## Wil (Aug 13, 2009)

Ok I like Bowtech & Diamond bows and I am tired of people speaking of Diamond as if they were a "cheap, inferior" product just because Bowtech decided to sell them in "big box stores". You can buy a diamond at most Bowtech dealers and last time I checked, they weren't that cheap either. They get the same riser material, finish, and technology that the Bowtech bows get. The only real difference is the cam systems... I have owned hoyt's, mathews's and bowtech's and I now have a quest and a diamond and I chose them because they fit me and they were the bows I wanted. 

If you are such a snob as to think less of someone because of the bow they shoot then maybe you are in the wrong sport. And just because you have the $ to go buy the most expensive bow on the market doesn't mean some guy shooting a "big box store bow" won't make you look like an amiture when it is all said and done


----------



## rubble (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm curious, has come up in this thread how much better Bowtech is than Diamond, and how Diamond is just a box store brand but there are numerous posts on Bowtech limb issues, derailing etc etc, but I struggle to find any negatives on the Diamond bows other than draw cycle and feel?? Personally I am a "Bowtech" fan owning a Diamond bow that I can't fault as a starting bow and will continue to look at these two brands for when I decide to upgrade. Am I wrong in my observation?


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

I like binary cams tune better


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

rubble said:


> I'm curious, has come up in this thread how much better Bowtech is than Diamond, and how Diamond is just a box store brand but there are numerous posts on Bowtech limb issues, derailing etc etc, but I struggle to find any negatives on the Diamond bows other than draw cycle and feel?? Personally I am a "Bowtech" fan owning a Diamond bow that I can't fault as a starting bow and will continue to look at these two brands for when I decide to upgrade. Am I wrong in my observation?


no you are not , allot of it is bull [email protected]#$ and lies


----------



## mo_down7 (Aug 26, 2008)

I completely agree about the fact that some guys never worked on a bow until they started in a big box store... However... Those guys have to start somewhere! The thing I don't like is that all of the stores make millions in a year but can't afford to hire someone to train these guys! I do everything I can to help someone if they don't know what is going on... I guess it's just the way I am! I like the Bowtech bows very much but this Black Ice is the best I own... I'll shoot it until they make another bow that is more like the guardian was! All this speed obsession is just ridiculous to me!


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

mo_down7 said:


> I completely agree about the fact that some guys never worked on a bow until they started in a big box store... However... Those guys have to start somewhere! The thing I don't like is that all of the stores make millions in a year but can't afford to hire someone to train these guys! I do everything I can to help someone if they don't know what is going on... I guess it's just the way I am! I like the Bowtech bows very much but this Black Ice is the best I own... I'll shoot it until they make another bow that is more like the guardian was! All this speed obsession is just ridiculous to me!


I am a binary fan and the specialist is my all time favorite bow. It has good performance and shoots like a machine.


----------



## NS_Swamp_Buck (Feb 8, 2009)

I shot a few of the new new diamond bow's this year, not so impressed. (I own an older Diamond) I found them kinda cheap feeling, and I hated the draw.
Honestly I'm just not happy with the whole speed craze thing, I want a hunting bow that holds and produces very little noise and hand shock. The black Ice I have at 270fps is more then adequate for my needs at 20 yards or on the 3d course. If you want to shoot longer distances get a gun LOL.

I would not sell my Black Ice for any of the new diamond line up, no comparison in the draw cycle or the fit and finish IMO. I would like to see Diamond go back to their roots and make a good dependable HUNTING bow again.


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

You know, I'm struggling with this decision myself right now. I can get the Diamond fugitive for $460 with no taxes... or get the Assassin for $599 + taxes. So, it's almost $200 more for the Assassin and I'm not sure there's that much difference. The primary differences seem to be single cam vs binary. They have the same finish, close to the same speed, same warranty etc.. 

I could take that $200 I save and put on some real accessories. So, it's more like a $200 difference than a $100 difference to me and that has me being pushed hard toward the diamond.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

This statement that i'm about to make is coming from a Mathews Fan!!!!

I have a 2010 Diamond Black Ice FLX........

It is the best bow i have ever owned!!!! & I have owned alot of bows.
The quality and attention to detail is top notch!!!!!!!!!!!! the invelvet finish is the best and far superior to anyone else's finish!!!
The single cam is so easy to draw and adjust......I would put the martin, & Parkers cams in the same category!
The Speed is accurate to their stated rating and comes with the birth certificate.
My black ice is forgiving, accurate as hell and fast!
You uppity diamond bashers really need to stop bashing that line, it's made by bowtech at their plant, next to each other, same technology basically, just single cam. You bashers really sound like stuck up *******s!!!!! That attitude is what turns people away from archery!

Robbcayman.......get the fugitive if it feels good.....it will be plenty fast, trust me. Who cares what people think on here or at a potential 3d shoot.......shoot what makes you happy and makes financial sense. Don't get caught up with the stupid crap on here.


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

RT1 said:


> This statement that i'm about to make is coming from a Mathews Fan!!!!
> 
> I have a 2010 Diamond Black Ice FLX........
> 
> ...


I agree with you. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

There is nothing wrong with shooting a Diamond at a 3d shoot. Diamonds are great bows saying they are not would be like saying the same thing about elite or or storthers or one of the other bows not in the top 3 or 4


----------



## thorwulfx (Sep 26, 2011)

I have recently had the good fortune to shoot a lot of the highly-touted bows, like the PSE Omen, the Quest Primal and Rev, Prime Centriod, etc., and I found that my Diamond Outlaw didn't need to apologize for much in comparison to these expensive "pro shop" bows (all two cam, by the way). Is it as smooth as the Centroid? No. Is at as fast as the Omen? Well, duh, nothing really is. That said, I think it holds at full draw really nicely, it's quiet and has no hand shock, puts out 84+ KE in real life, and is very good at causing arrow-on-arrow carnage. It doesn't feel like a bargain basement bow. Would I like it as much as an Invasion or a D350? I don't know. Maybe. Bows are very individual, and one man's "harsh, unmanageable draw" is another man's "stiff, but smooth".

As to getting your bow at a big outdoor store, I'm sure that some people walk out with a seriously under-tuned bow. That happened to me with a recurve that had the wrong AMO length string along with it (luckily, they're easy to figure out, being a bent stick with a string!) I bought my Outlaw at Sportsman's Warehouse in Salt Lake, and they've given me exemplary service, really spending time getting the bow set up for me. Upon getting it home, I only had to make a few very minor sight adjustments to get it hitting right on. 

I think both brands are great. I don't seem to be sensitive to the one vs. two cam thing, and I like the price break for a Diamond. If I were going to buy a bow right now, I wouldn't reject any brand name out of hand. If you shoot it, and it really feels good, that's the bow you should buy.


----------



## RECON RON (Sep 6, 2010)

Ordered my Black Ops Diamond Deadeye through the pro shop and had Sam there set it up for me shooting bullet holes. For $699 it has the hard corp limbs that the $899 Destroyer has along with the flx guard, invelvet finish and the EXACT same quality craftsmanship only it's a single cam. Go figure.. And did I mention that I got it in an awesome looking black ops? I must be really stupid! Gawsh I'm stupid!


----------



## daytonrutt (May 17, 2011)

mo_down7 said:


> I completely agree about the fact that some guys never worked on a bow until they started in a big box store... However... Those guys have to start somewhere! The thing I don't like is that all of the stores make millions in a year but can't afford to hire someone to train these guys! I do everything I can to help someone if they don't know what is going on... I guess it's just the way I am! I like the Bowtech bows very much but this Black Ice is the best I own... I'll shoot it until they make another bow that is more like the guardian was! All this speed obsession is just ridiculous to me!


I like what u say about someone their to train them. I recently at the local gander mountain by my place an a you boy was having some strings placed on his bow. The tech took the old strings off installed the new strings set his peep tied the loop an handed the bow back to him. I looked at the boy an the tech an said that bow needs to be timed the tech said it's timed an in spec. I responded no the bow isn't. He said hey buddy I'm the archery manager I know what I'm doing ok. I looked at the boy an told him he needed to take the bow up the road to a real pro shop. So he did so him an I both went there. The tech at gander didn't twist a string one at all a 70lb bow was maxing out at 63lbs an the gapp between the string an top of bottom cam had little over of a 1/2inch gap. Now this is why I only deal with a pro shop instead of a box store. That guy was so convinced he knew what he was doing. Imagine how many customers came in an left an think there bow is properly set up. An how many can't get a decent grouping from there bow because of improper installs. But for the record I've had both diamond an bowtech an currently shoot a bowtech.


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

thorwulfx said:


> I have recently had the good fortune to shoot a lot of the highly-touted bows, like the PSE Omen, the Quest Primal and Rev, Prime Centriod, etc., and I found that my Diamond Outlaw didn't need to apologize for much in comparison to these expensive "pro shop" bows (all two cam, by the way). Is it as smooth as the Centroid? No. Is at as fast as the Omen? Well, duh, nothing really is. That said, I think it holds at full draw really nicely, it's quiet and has no hand shock, puts out 84+ KE in real life, and is very good at causing arrow-on-arrow carnage. It doesn't feel like a bargain basement bow. Would I like it as much as an Invasion or a D350? I don't know. Maybe. Bows are very individual, and one man's "harsh, unmanageable draw" is another man's "stiff, but smooth".
> 
> As to getting your bow at a big outdoor store, I'm sure that some people walk out with a seriously under-tuned bow. That happened to me with a recurve that had the wrong AMO length string along with it (luckily, they're easy to figure out, being a bent stick with a string!) I bought my Outlaw at Sportsman's Warehouse in Salt Lake, and they've given me exemplary service, really spending time getting the bow set up for me. Upon getting it home, I only had to make a few very minor sight adjustments to get it hitting right on.
> 
> I think both brands are great. I don't seem to be sensitive to the one vs. two cam thing, and I like the price break for a Diamond. If I were going to buy a bow right now, I wouldn't reject any brand name out of hand. If you shoot it, and it really feels good, that's the bow you should buy.


I enjoyed your outlaw video... you're a really good shot.


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

robbcayman said:


> You know, I'm struggling with this decision myself right now. I can get the Diamond fugitive for $460 with no taxes... or get the Assassin for $599 + taxes. So, it's almost $200 more for the Assassin and I'm not sure there's that much difference. The primary differences seem to be single cam vs binary. They have the same finish, close to the same speed, same warranty etc..
> 
> I could take that $200 I save and put on some real accessories. So, it's more like a $200 difference than a $100 difference to me and that has me being pushed hard toward the diamond.


 did you shoot them both i liked outlaw also


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

pa.hunter said:


> did you shoot them both i liked outlaw also


Yeah, I shot several of the diamonds at bass pro. Then I shot the assassin at my local archery shop. Honestly, I thought the assassin was a little smoother, but not $200 smoother if you know what I mean.


----------



## mo_down7 (Aug 26, 2008)

Lol... Exactly what I'm talking about! Everyone is a critic! I bet there isn't a pro shop out there that has ever had this happen! The kid probably had no training, never worked on a bow, and was just chomping at the bit to just get a raise and become the manager! That said... I have been in and out of some pretty sorry and snobby pro shops that I wouldn't let look at my bow! Its not the store or shop you go to... Its the person that works on your stuff! But I do know what your saying... It sucks that this kind of stuff does happen! 

Oh yea... Just went to the range today and was getting 5 inch groups at 70 yards lol... With my Black Ice!


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

If you like a single cam system bow, then I have to agree that the Diamonds are really good bows. They will have a different feel and draw than other single cam bows but that is to be expected. Twin cam or hybrid cam bows from different mfgrs shoot differently from each other. As the consumer you need to go with the one that feels best to you.


----------



## DeerHuntin79923 (Dec 15, 2007)

I love Diamond bows. I am a single cam guy too.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

I really like my diamond black ice flx......The craftsmanship is a 10!
the invelvet finish is great, nice slim grip.
Could come with better strings, but they will work for awhile
It is so quiet without any silencing items on it.....
It's super smooth and fast!
The rotating module on the cam is great! 
I like single cams, simple and easy. Don't really have to worry about tuning issues.

I'm a single cam guy since the mathews days....
I like the fact that mathews is sticking with their single cam........they do have the whole smoothness with speed figured out.
I can't complain about the speed of the black ice....it's ibo is right on with it's specs.


----------



## thorwulfx (Sep 26, 2011)

robbcayman said:


> I enjoyed your outlaw video... you're a really good shot.


Thanks!


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

the only reason i will not buy a bowtec but did buy a diamond is i will never own another 2 cam bow. i only shoot single cam bows now adays. i do not have time for 2 cam bows.....i thought they pretty much did away with them in the 80's...... now they come back like its some new technology? same with cable roller guards.....remember the old whitetail hunter? or the polar ltd? they had cable rollers in the 70's and 80's. now it the "new thing" AGAIN. Dennis


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

The diamond razors edge is probably the biggest seller of both companies. Amazing little bow at a great price. Our pro shop will sell them for the same price as box stores.


----------



## Stokedcutlass (Feb 16, 2011)

I loved, and still do (wish I still had it) my 10 diamond iceman flx THATS a superb bow -period, one of my favorites and will be for along time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

